# Mail : pièces jointes qui ne s'ouvre pas directement mais depuis le bureau



## melaure (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

après lecture de 8 pages de recherche, je ne trouve pas la solution à un problème.

Sur le Powerbook d'une connaissance, Mail se comporte d'une façon étrange.

Si on clique sur une pièce jointe, elle se copie sur le bureau (dossier de téléchargement) et s'ouvre, mais on ne peux jamais ouvrir directement la pièce jointe depuis son emplacement sur le disque (le répertoire mail de l'utilisateur).

De plus si je fais un click droit sur la pièce jointe, l'option "Afficher depuis son emplacement" est grisée, donc inaccessible.

Ce problème n'a pas toujours existé mais l'utilisateur ne sait plus depuis combien de temps ça se produit.

Quel paramètre peut être responsable de ça ?

Configuration : PowerBook G4 17" 1.67 2Go/100Go Mac OS X 10.4.11


----------



## Alycastre (12 Janvier 2008)

Chez moi aussi c'est grisé " Afficher depuis son emplacement" 
Mais cela n'empêche pas les fichiers style pdf et jpg, gif d'être affichés dans le message .....!!!!!


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2008)

mon avis est que'il s'agit d'une question de droits, pour éviter que vous ne modifiez les pièces directement dans ce répertoire, et du coup vicié les données du client MAIL 
Si vous les déplacez (comme sur le bureau), alors vous retrovuez tous les droits.
Et effectivement, avant c'était possible maintenant, il semble que cette possibilité ait disparu, et c'est mieux ainsi.
Maintenant, cette bibliothèque peut vite devenir encombrante, et elle peut se vider


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> mon avis est que'il s'agit d'une question de droits, pour éviter que vous ne modifiez les pièces directement dans ce répertoire, et du coup vicié les données du client MAIL
> Si vous les déplacez (comme sur le bureau), alors vous retrovuez tous les droits.
> Et effectivement, avant c'était possible maintenant, il semble que cette possibilité ait disparu, et c'est mieux ainsi.
> Maintenant, cette bibliothèque peut vite devenir encombrante, et elle peut se vider



Pas très plausible comme explication, car les pièces n'étaient pas modifiables forcément modifiables avant ...

En tout cas je n'ai pas ce soucis sur mon PowerBook G4 et je ne comprend donc pas ...


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas très plausible comme explication, car les pièces n'étaient pas modifiables forcément modifiables avant ...
> 
> En tout cas je n'ai pas ce soucis sur mon PowerBook G4 et je ne comprend donc pas ...



c'est un avis, pas une explication. Une hypothèse autrement dit.
Quels sont les droits sur le répertoire?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

moi dès que je lis un truc de ce genre :





melaure a dit:


> Ce problème n'a pas toujours existé mais l'utilisateur ne sait plus depuis combien de temps ça se produit.



je pense...corruption

Alors batterie de mesures usuelles ( que tu connais depuis le temps)
réparation d'autorisations, verification réparation  du volume , test sur autre session , chargement de combo

et après on avise


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> moi dès que je lis un truc de ce genre :
> 
> je pense...corruption
> 
> ...



Ce n'est probablement pas une corruption des mails puisqu'ils sont intacts ainsi que les pièces jointes ...

Je vais lui conseiller un bon nettoyage du file system.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

Ai je parlé de corruption des mails?
Que nenni.
En fait je n'y ai même pas songé.
( mais c'est éégalement  possible que Mail soit bancal)

je penche pour des bancaleries non directement  liées aux PJ 

(  soit niveau OS , soit niveau session : gestion  ouverture de fichiers  , droits -autorisations, peut etre Mail dans sa session ou d'autres choses)


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2008)

de toutes manières si vous ne pouvez pas toucher aux fichiers d'un répertoire, c'est un pb de droit. Mais bon personne ne daigne répondre à ma question, et comme chez moi ça baigne


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> de toutes manières si vous ne pouvez pas toucher aux fichiers d'un répertoire, c'est un pb de droit. Mais bon personne ne daigne répondre à ma question, et comme chez moi ça baigne



Quand tu peux copier un fichier, c'est que tu peux le lire (je t'apprendrais le rwx si tu veux, avec les special uid même). Ce n'est pas un problème de droit mais de comportement des pièces jointes sous Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

Pour pouvoir lire  un fichier faut en avoir le droit..
 on tourne en rond

melaure tu cornaques un ch'tite nettoyage et  redressement  de la machine de ta _connaissance_*
+ ce qui est très instructif un test sur session 2 ( si possiblle avec un  Mail neuf)

* off topic
 ce vocabulaire dans ce contexte  a un coté suranné qui le rend presque agréablement ambigu;pour comprendre il faut se rappeler qu'à une époque  " connaissance "pouvait  parfois  discrètement faire  allusion ( ou pas)  à un/une partenaire de jeu ( le jeu dit de papa-maman ) le sens dépendait du contexte
Ainsi on pouvait dire " il a passé la soirée avec sa connaissance" très different de " il a passé la soirée avec une de ses  connaissances"


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

L'idée n'est pas de faire une polémique mais d'essayer de trouver une solution. alors j'ai relu le problème plusieurs fois. Et j'ai regardé sur ma machine sous léo:
1/ la pièce jointe avec un clic droit, moi ce n'est pas grisé (afficher depuis son emplacement), je n'ai même pas l'option!!!
2/ Dans le dossier téléchargement mail, je peux ouvrir n'importe quelle pièce.
Ce n'est donc pas une solution mais une photo instantannée sous léo.


----------

